# MTB-Marathon Pfronten 3. 7. 2010



## armor (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre beim im Titel genannten Marthon die Extrem-Strecke (http://www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de/6.0.html). Ist mein 3 Marathon dieses Jahr und der erste überhaupt, der auf 70km 2600hm aufweist. Bin bislang, auch im Training, immer nur Anstiege um ca. 400hm am Stück gefahren.

Da ich es nun doch nicht schaffe die Strecke einmal abzufahren, bin ich dankbar über jegliche Tips, wie auf was zu achten ist, z.B. bei den beiden Anstiegen am Breitenberg (2x ca.800hm), dem Edelsberg und dem Himelreich...
Wie ist die Strecke technisch gesehen, vor allem bei den Anstiegen?

Ich weiss, die Anfrage ist recht oberflächlich, sprich nicht wirklich konkret, aber ich bin eigentlich nur auf Infosuche zum besagten Marathon.

Danke schon mal vorab für alle nützlichen Infos...

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Schusi (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Erste Auffahrt Breitenberg: Forststraßenauffahrt, die erst im letzten Stück arg steil wird 
Abfahrt: Schnelle Forststraße

Zweite Auffahrt Edelsberg: Forststraßenauffahrt - nach der Hütte kleineres Trailstück, das schwierig aufzufahren ist. 
Abfahrt: Kann ich mich jetzt nicht mehr so erinnern...

Dritte Auffahrt Himmelreich: Forststraßenauffahrt
Abfahrt: Ruppig mit größeren Steinen

Vierte Auffahrt Breitenberg: Außer den leichten konditionellen Problemen, die man dann langsam hat, wieder keine Schwierigkeit (nur Forststraße)
Schnelle Abfahrt und dann GESCHAFFT.

Beste Grüße
Simona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (17. Juni 2010)

der vorteil der langen strecke ist, das die erste auffahrt = die spätere abfahrt ist, und die folgende abfahrt = die spätere auffahrt ist.

streckentechnisch ist an sich nichts grob schwieriges dabei.
trotzdem achtung im bereich himmelreich ( gröbere steine, wichtig die optimale linie finden ), abfahrt breitenberg. ersten 2 kurven sehr steil und tiefer schotter. im verlauf kommen 2 Holzbrücken mit leichtem kurvenverlauf ( vorsicht rutschgefahr ), dann bei den serpentienen oft viel feiner sand in den haarnadelkurven.

wer bei den abfahrten sich noch nicht ganz sicher fühlt, und nicht vollgas gibt, stellt der kurs an sich keine grossartigen probleme dar.


----------



## armor (18. Juni 2010)

Klasse, danke euch allen für die tollen Erklärungen.

Ich schätze man sieht sich am Start, oder?


----------



## habibabua (18. Juni 2010)

hallo armor,

bin die lange strecke auch schon abgefahren und fand vor allem den ersten anstieg auf den breitenberg sehr steil. das letzte stück vorm sattel ist extrem steil mit tiefem schotter. diesen anstieg bin ich schon 3 oder 4x gefahren und musste am schluss immer schieben!

das stück zur kappeler alm/sportheim böck hab ich auch als sehr steil empfunden, ist aber gut fahrbar. die abfahrten sind allesamt einfach...bis auf die abfahrt vom himmelreich. bei mir gings nur über schieben, viele grobe und große steine/felsbrocken. 

aber das sind natürlich subjektive einschätzungen. andere fahren so was ohne probleme...

ínsgesamt ne tolle runde mit wunderschöner landschaft und aussicht. viel spass beim rennen. ich darf auf ne hochzeit


----------



## armor (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Habibabua,

Schade, dass du nicht am Start bist. Hätte mich über ein Gesicht aus meiner Gegend gefreut...

aber viel Spass auf der Hochzeit!


----------



## pug304 (18. Juni 2010)

sind noch mehrere aus "Ulm herum" an Start


----------



## armor (19. Juni 2010)

sehr schön...


----------



## Trailhunterer (28. Juni 2010)

so, wer ist denn nun dabei beim Pfrontener am Samstag, und fährt welche Strecke ??


----------



## armor (28. Juni 2010)

moi!

extrem!


----------



## Zuckermann (30. Juni 2010)

Alle, die am Samstag starten (v.a. auf der Extremstrecke), haben alle Chancen, in die Annalen dieses Rennens einzugehen und werden bereits jetzt schon von Freunden und Bekannten ob ihrer unerbittlichen Härte beneidet. 

Die Wetterprognosen verheißen rekordverdächtige Temperaturen, und von der bewusst in Kauf genommenen Selbstkasteiung, eventuell das Viertelfinale zu verpassen, wollen wir gar nicht erst reden.

Wie dem auch sei: Gerade den Extremstrecklern wird zum Schluss das Wasser im Hintern kochen und blubbern, wenn in der prallen Mittagssonne die doch recht schattenlose, elend lange Südseite am Breitenberg ansteht, gewissermaßen der deutsche Mont Ventoux der hiesigen Biker. 

Alle Zuschauer, die die Fahrer mit Eiswürfeln aus der Kühltasche bewerfen, tun Gutes, und wenn die örtliche Feuerwehr die Fahrer mit ihren Hochdruckschläuchen einnnässt, wird man sie loben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (30. Juni 2010)

Einen Vorteil hat die Extremstrecke gegenüber der "normalen"

Erstens man hats nicht "ganz" so heiss wie bei der kürzere Strecke und zweitens, wer schnell fährt, kann trotzdem zu Hause das Spiel ansehen.

Du hast recht, nachdem uns die Trommler ordentlich einheizen werden, erwarte ich in der Mitte des Breitenberges eine kalte Dusche aus dicken Rohren der Feuerwehr.

Für das, das es letztes Jahr so kalt war, darf es ruhig etwas wärmer sein.


----------



## armor (30. Juni 2010)

Hello Zuckermann,

schön, mal wieder von dir zu lesen. Und oh Freude, dass du auch am Start sein wirst. Wie ich schätze "extrem"!

Die Selbstkastaiung wegen des Viertelfinales schmerz schon im Vorfeld...auch wenn es gleichzeitig Ansporn bedeuten kann, denn:

Start 09:30Uhr Strecke sollte zwischen 5 und 5,5h machbar sein, hoff ich mal zumindest. Also 15Uhr Zielankunft, bike und Körperreinigung 15:30Uhr.
Dann haut man sich vor den nächstgelegenen Fernseher und leckt beim Sieg der Deutschen Elf die Wunden des Rennens...


----------



## Augustiner1328 (30. Juni 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil hat die Extremstrecke gegenüber der "normalen"
> 
> Erstens man hats nicht "ganz" so heiss wie bei der kürzere Strecke und zweitens, wer schnell fährt, kann trotzdem zu Hause das Spiel ansehen.
> 
> ...



bin dabei lange ... was war in Kirchberg los? 
ich war in Wolkenstein beim Hero ich sag der hammer so was bist du noch nicht gefahren Trails ohne ende schotter zu abwinken Landschaft grandios... ja und a bissl auf Teer sind wir auch rumgefahren


----------



## Trailhunterer (30. Juni 2010)

nächstes Jahr bin ich dort auch dabei.

nach 20 Jahren biken hatte ich zum leidwesen meinen ersten kettenriss und kein schloss etc dabei. 
das ganze ist mir kurz nach der verpflegungsstaion oben am Pengelstein passiert.
egal, war ja letztes WE
Pfronten steht an. Dann können wir uns ja gemeinsam an den start anstellen

Bis samstag


----------



## Augustiner1328 (1. Juli 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr bin ich dort auch dabei.
> 
> nach 20 Jahren biken hatte ich zum leidwesen meinen ersten kettenriss und kein schloss etc dabei.
> das ganze ist mir kurz nach der verpflegungsstaion oben am Pengelstein passiert.
> ...



wow kettenriss da hast ganz schön dampf an der schwelle

bis samstag


----------



## ragazza (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Wolfgang

 Kann Dich natürlich nicht am Start alleine lassen und geh auch auf die Extreme.Ich mag Hitze, gefroren hab ich schon oft genug. 
Gruss Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (2. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe, die Feuerwehr steht auch wirklich mit ner kalten dusche dort.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (2. Juli 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> ich hoffe, die Feuerwehr steht auch wirklich mit ner kalten dusche dort.



nix da ich hasse kaltes wasser


----------



## bikepassionalb (3. Juli 2010)

War super


----------



## armor (3. Juli 2010)

jo, war super. hatte zwar diverse technische Problem unter denen auch die Zeit litt, aber war echt en geiler Kreuzweg die Extremstrecke...

Die Feuerwehr war auch da - hab natürlich extralang geduscht, direkt vor dem letzten Aufstieg zum  Breitenberg

Den letzten Kick brachten die Breitenbergtrommler. Auf der Kappeler Alm lief Eye of the Tiger als ich oben ankam...war auch geil, war aber der Berg, der mir die meisten Körner raubte...

Die Abfahrt am Himmelreich ist locker fahrbar, auch das Kurze Stück nach dem Edelsberg. Musste beide Abfahrten mit Blockierter Gabel fahren, und selbst so gings noch ganz gut. Nunja, die Hände vibrieren jetzt noch

Was mir aber auffiel waren die vielen Stürze, Helieinsatz am laufenden Band und gefühlt jeder dritte im Zelt war zerschrammt...auf der Abfahrt vom Breitenberg wurde am Streckenrad von der Bergrettung sogar Infusionen verteilt...die Abfahrt fand ich aber auch am Schlimmsten tifer, trockener, feiner Kies - wie Schmierseife an vielen Stellen...aber da war ich auch schon dunkelblau!

Die Stimmung im Zelt beim Deutschlandspiel war auch geil. Viele endorfin- und adrenalingepushte Biker jubelten sich beim ultimativen Sieg der Deutschen in Extase!


nächstes Jahr bin ich definitiv wieder am Start!


----------



## gardaprinz (3. Juli 2010)

hi,
war ne echte Hitzeschlacht-gleich der erste Anstieg zum Breitenberg war gefühlt deutlich steiler als letztes Jahr und die Schiebepassage zum Sattel zog mir fast den Stecker-dasselbe dann bei der Auffahrt zur Kappeler Alm-ich glaub,die haben die noch ein paar Prozent steiler gemacht-heute hätte ich definitiv keine XX fahren können.Bei den Abfahrten hatte ich das Gefühl,hinten einen Platten zu haben,so schwamm das Bike manchmal auf dem losen Schotter auf.Himmelreich sah auch mein 32 Ritzel und erste Anzeichen von Krämpfen.Ging dann in die Abfahrt,was meiner Muskulatur nicht wirklich gut tat-unten haben mich dann anfangs die mit der blauen Startnummer überholt,ei ei ei.Finale Breitenbergauffahrt mit gefühlten 100 Watt und immer an der Krampfgrenze-so macht das ganze erst wirklich Spaß.Und immer Trinken,Trinken,Gel,Gel(5 Flaschen + 5 Gel-lecker)Die letzte Abfahrt war im oberen Drittel nicht ganz einfach-langsamere zu überholen ist da ne echte Herausforderung.Nach etwas mehr als 4,5 Stunden im Ziel,kamen dann die Krämpfe,als ich gerade die Hand zum Iso-Becher ausstreckte.Der Becher mußte dann einige Minuten auf mich warten. Was soll ich sagen,war ein Super Rennen und hat mir mal wieder meine Grenzen aufgezeigt.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Lostpilot (4. Juli 2010)

Das war eine echte Herausforderung. Die Hitze hat mir ziemlich zugesetzt. Vor allem am Breitenberg. Die Breitenbergabfahrt war sehr knifflig durch den doch sehr losen Kies, der sich wie schon beschrieben wie Schmierseife angefühlt hat.

Grosses Lob an die Veranstalter. Gute Orga. Bei den Verpflegungsstationen gab es immer reichlich trinken und die Helfer waren sehr motiviert. Besonderes Lob noch an die 2 netten Damen von der Zielverpflegung  Ihr habt meinen ausgelaugten Körper wieder Leben eingehaucht. Danke!


----------



## ragazza (4. Juli 2010)

War ja schön warm, diesmal. Eigenartigerweise war ich dieses Jahr 5 min langsamer als letztes Jahr,obwohl eigentlich alles gepasst hat und ich mich gut gefühlt hab. Hab die meiste Zeit beim finalen Anstieg liegen lassen, obwoh ich nen hohen Puls hatte war ich nicht mehr wirklich schnell, war wohl doch die gnadenlose Hitze. Ich hab da bergauf sehr viel Not und Elend gesehen, überall krampfgebeutelte und dehydrierte Fahrer, vor allem aus der Kurzdistanz. Von uns Extremdistanzlern kamen wohl alle durch ? Bergab war absolut alles fahrbar.
 Eine Unsitte ist mir aufgefallen: immer wieder blieben Fahrer auch in den schnellen Abfahrten mitten auf der Piste stehen um am Rad zu schrauben, nachzudenken, in der Nase zu bohren...... Das ist saugefährlich, bitte geht doch raus an den Rand. Der Fahrer in dem Steilstück der Finalabfahrt Breitenberg möge mir verzeihen, daß ich ein paar unschöne Vornamen für ihn fand, aber man kann nicht hinter einer Kuppe im Steilstück sein Fahrrad querstehend begutachten, wo andere Fahrer mit Vollspeed ankommen. Sowas kann tödlich enden. Ich hoffe auch, daß kein Fahrer ernsthafter verletzt wurde, der Heli ist ja besorgniserregend oft gestartet.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (4. Juli 2010)

mich hat CHRISTOPH17 leider auch am Breitenberg abschleppen müssen - Schlüsselbein gebrochen 

Vllt hat mich der ein oder andere auch in der Kurve noch oberhalb der Gondel gesehen wie ich in Begleitung von 2 Wanderern und der Bergwacht verpflegt wurde


----------



## armor (4. Juli 2010)

Ui, böse...warst du der Typ, der an Ort und Stelle von der Bergwacht eine Infusion gelegt bekam?

Nach diesem Anblick bin ich jedenfalls noch mal um einiges Vorsichtiger an der letzten Breitenbergabfahrt gewesen.

Hoffe dir geht es aber den Umständen entsprechend gut! Kurier dich aus, so dass du die Saison nochmal einigermaßen gesund den ein oder anderen Berg hoch radeln kannst.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (4. Juli 2010)

ja genau der war ich 
war knapp eine Stunde immer an der Grenze zwischen Bewusstsein und -losigkeit

mir gehts aber soweit ganz gut, Saison ist aber leider gelaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (4. Juli 2010)

Uiuiui...du sahst, mit Verlaub, echt krass aus. Kalkweiss mit weit aufgerissenen, schwarzen Augen...

Schlüsselbeinbruch kann ne langwierige Sache sein. Hatte en Kumpel von mir auch mein bei nem Downhillrennen mit nach Hause gebracht. Das Knöchlein wollte einfach nicht zusammenwachsen. Erst als die Quacksalber dann nach drei Wochen gecheckt haben, dass sie es verbockt haben, wurde es nach einem weiteren, geplanten Brechen mit zwei Titanplatten verschraubt...

Ein anderer Bikekollege hatte aber nach nem Schlüsselbeinbruch nach 6 Wochen wieder an ner Startlinie gestanden...

Ich hoffe für dich es geht schnell und heilt gut zusammen. Bist ja noch jung, wie ich sah, trotz der eigenartigen Gesichtsfarbe...

Wurds verschraubt das gebrochene Teil, oder sollst es nur ruhig halten?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (4. Juli 2010)

mit der Farbe kann gut sein, mir war abwechselnd eiskalt bis kochend heiß, der notarzt hat gesagt, dass ich n heftigen Adrenalinschock hatte und viel Blut verloren hab.

bis jetzt hab ich noch einen Rucksackverband, aber Mitte-Ende nächster Woche wird operiert


----------



## armor (4. Juli 2010)

Jo, besser...lass das Teil fixieren. Dann sitzte in 6 Wochen wieder aufm Bike...
Drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen für ne schnelle Genesung!


----------



## armor (4. Juli 2010)

Wie isses denn eigentlich passiert? Einfach zu schnell, oder was war schuld?


----------



## Zuckermann (4. Juli 2010)

Jesus, Maria und Joseph!

Gute Besserung, das tut mir leid. Das zeigt aber auch einmal mehr, das man beim Biken mit einem dünnen Trikot nun wirklich viel, viel Glück braucht, um bei Stürzen mit Tempo 60 + x anschließend noch Humor zeigen zu können. Uns allen als Mahnung!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (4. Juli 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Wie isses denn eigentlich passiert? Einfach zu schnell, oder was war schuld?



ja kann man so sagen^^
bin leicht ins Grüne gekommen und dann beim Zurückfahren in die Spur hats mich ausgehebelt und über den Lenker geschmissen ...


----------



## Trailhunterer (5. Juli 2010)

oh, gute besserung alex.
ein horror den sich kein biker wünscht.
kopf hoch unt toi toi toi


----------



## Trailhunterer (5. Juli 2010)

wen die pfrontener so weitermachen, ist die strecke bald locker mit dem crosser oder RR zu fahren.
die auffahrt zur kappeler alm ist ja schon fast komplett geteert und die abfahrt himmelreich war weitgehenst steinefrei.
schön ist die teilnahmebegeisterung der zuschauer.
noch vielen dank an die kurz vor dem breitenbergsattel rechts stehenden cola-ausschenker aus der privatflasche
wolfi, hab dich vor dem start gesucht und nach cube ausschau gehalten, aber leider nicht gesehen.
deshalb musste ichs bei der abfahrt ordentlich laufen lassen.
und es hat sich gelohnt. so konnten wir noch die letzten hundert meter gemeinsam bestreiten


----------



## Augustiner1328 (5. Juli 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> wen die pfrontener so weitermachen, ist die strecke bald locker mit dem crosser oder RR zu fahren.
> die auffahrt zur kappeler alm ist ja schon fast komplett geteert und die abfahrt himmelreich war weitgehenst steinefrei.
> schön ist die teilnahmebegeisterung der zuschauer.
> noch vielen dank an die kurz vor dem breitenbergsattel rechts stehenden cola-ausschenker aus der privatflasche
> ...



erstmal gute besserung an den patienten.

heh markus unser gemeinsamer zieleinlauf hat ja nicht ganz geklappt .....wenn der von der Kurzstrecke zum schluss nicht aufgehalten hätte dann hätten wir uns gar nicht auf der strecke gesehen.....gebt dir recht war von der kappeler alm auch überrascht was die dort mit dem weg gemacht haben....naja im himmel reich lagen schon noch ein paar steine rum aber nichts zumvergleich beim sellaronda hero.....ich stand am start fast ganz vorne rechts bei bierzelt im schatten.....kam mit der hitze recht gut zurecht....nur danach hab ich die sachen aus meiner kühltasche reingezogen wie ein kamel....die reihen folge recovery shake, red bull ,wasser 1l ,cola 1l, erdingeralkohoilfrei und nochmal wasser beim heimfahren war ich dann 3x pieseln....

markus wo warst du nach dem rennnen hab dein auto beim ausfahren gesehen bin dann duschen gefahren .... hab gott und die welt getroffen... nur dich nimmer .....ach ja und das spiel angeschaut

 wir sehen uns im stubai ?

extrem 4:26:58 Platz 13 Ak/ 69 Gesamt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (5. Juli 2010)

war im zelt. bei den tischen direkt vor dem fernseher.
hab mir das spiel noch angesehen. Ein fussballspiel im radio ist ja nicht so der hit.
war ein richtig schönes rennen. endlich mal nicht frieren wie letztes jahr.
strecke war ja "furztrocken", so konnte man endlich ohne schieben auskommen
stubai hört sich gut an, mal sehen, obs wieder so heiss wird wie letztes jahr.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (5. Juli 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> war im zelt. bei den tischen direkt vor dem fernseher.
> hab mir das spiel noch angesehen. Ein fussballspiel im radio ist ja nicht so der hit.
> war ein richtig schönes rennen. endlich mal nicht frieren wie letztes jahr.
> strecke war ja "furztrocken", so konnte man endlich ohne schieben auskommen
> stubai hört sich gut an, mal sehen, obs wieder so heiss wird wie letztes jahr.



schön da waren wir fast nebeneinander ich war beim Ruppi vom vaude team.rechts ausen. 
mir ist es wurscht was für temperaturen ich hatte heuer schon alles . nur wenn ich die wahl hab fürs stubai dann bitte mit heizung und trocken.


----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2010)

habe am samstag an euch gedacht, als ich bei 43°C am rheinuferweg zum trainieren unterwegs war und war froh, dass ich kein rennen fahren musste bei den temperaturen...


----------



## gardaprinz (5. Juli 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> wen die pfrontener so weitermachen, ist die strecke bald locker mit dem crosser oder RR zu fahren.
> die auffahrt zur kappeler alm ist ja schon fast komplett geteert und die abfahrt himmelreich war weitgehenst steinefrei.
> schön ist die teilnahmebegeisterung der zuschauer.
> noch vielen dank an die kurz vor dem breitenbergsattel rechts stehenden cola-ausschenker aus der privatflasche
> ...



Nun,würde mich wirklich freuen,wenn du nächstes Jahr mit dem Rennrad kommst-kann ja nicht so schwer sein-mußt evtl. dann 1-2mal schieben,alles andere ist ja Kindergeburtstag.Die Steine im Himmelreich hat man natürlich alle mit der Hand weggetragen und so war auch die Abfahrt eigentlich wie asphaltiert.

Liebe Grüße und Nachsicht mit den ´Fahrtechnik unterbemittelten´


----------



## ragazza (5. Juli 2010)

gardaprinz schrieb:


> Nun,würde mich wirklich freuen,wenn du nächstes Jahr mit dem Rennrad kommst-kann ja nicht so schwer sein-mußt evtl. dann 1-2mal schieben,alles andere ist ja Kindergeburtstag.Die Steine im Himmelreich hat man natürlich alle mit der Hand weggetragen und so war auch die Abfahrt eigentlich wie asphaltiert.
> 
> Liebe Grüße und Nachsicht mit den ´Fahrtechnik unterbemittelten´



Also schwierig wars ja nun wirklich nicht, im Gebirge ist ab und zu mit Steinen auf dem Weg zu rechnen.


----------



## armor (5. Juli 2010)

> strecke war ja "furztrocken", so konnte man endlich ohne schieben  auskommen



Ohne schieben die Nordseite des Breitenbergs auf der Extremstrecke? Respekt!

*Voller Ehrfurcht: *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (5. Juli 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Ohne schieben die Nordseite des Breitenbergs auf der Extremstrecke? Respekt!
> 
> *Voller Ehrfurcht: *



Also ich hab da öfters geschoben, ginge technisch wohl schon zu fahren, reicht mir aber nach dem Anstieg die Kondi nicht bzw ich wär dann kpl blau.


----------



## armor (5. Juli 2010)

technisch, wenn auch relativ schwer machbar, denke ich auch. allerdings braucht man hier schon KA wie ein Pferd. Es sind wohl einige komplett durchgedrückt, was mir aber zumindest in diesem Leben, verwehrt bleiben wird!


----------



## Zuckermann (5. Juli 2010)

armor

Ich war mal in Garmisch in einer Gruppe an einer der ganz steilen Passagen (wer dort war, weiß, was Sache ist). Plötzlich keuchte jemand mit Blick auf den Führenden in der Gruppe: "Mittleres Blatt? Respekt!" Wir mussten alle lachen und kamen aus dem Rhythmus.


----------



## bikepassionalb (5. Juli 2010)

Bilder sind Online


----------



## armor (5. Juli 2010)

Mal richtig schöne Bilder vom sportograf. Die musst ich mir einfach holen...wenn auch sehr teuer...aber nach dem Kreuzweg, den ich hier durchgangen war, einfach ein MUSS!


----------



## Trailhunterer (5. Juli 2010)

ich geb dir recht, ich überlege jedesmal, ob ichs fahren soll oder lieber schieben.
da kommt immer der ehrgeiz zum vorschein, auch wenn ich weiss das es auf der landistanz krafttechnisch nicht von vorteil ist.


----------

